# M3 Rear-Fender is factory rolled !!



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Well, I just picked up my 04 M3...

Yes..pics will be posted ASAP (before anyone ask's..lol)

I had owned a 330Cic prior (loved her BTW), and was surprized to find my rear M3 fenders have rolled lips from the factory...Nice !! :thumbup: 

Is this true with all E46 M3's ?????? :dunno: 

Also, one other quick observation, I love my Shifter, I had heard from prior M3 owners that the M3 was a notchy shifter....NO WAY !!!, its slightly shorter throw and quite smooth ?? Is this an 04 thing ?

N-way I will be back with some pics by the W/E.


----------

